# Carrito seguidor de lineas



## osterie (Ago 24, 2007)

hola a todos...
en mi universidad, al final del semestre se realizan competencias de proyectos, como yo estoy en primer semestre, mi proyecto es hacer un carrito seguidor de linea, pero gana el carrito que de la vuelta al circuito en menos tiempo y sin salirse de las curvas. en cuanto al diseño estaba pensando en un carrito tipo tanke de guerra... pero es muy lento


la pregunta es, ke tipos de motores me comvendria mas para ponerle, y ke diseño o tipo de llantas serian las adecuados para ke convine velocidad y estabilidad?

ademas de eso, tengo un diagrama pero no c si estara correcto...

E1=Emisor Infrarrojo	                R1=Resistencia de 100 Ohms (Café, Negro, Café)IR1=IR2=Fototransistores Infrarrojos	R2=R3= Resistencias de 3.3KOhms
Q1=Q2= Transistores 3904	                M1=M2=Motores de celular	
Vcc=Polo positivo de la batería	GND= Negativo de la batería



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, publiquen su tema en el apartado correspondiente, Este tema no es para principiante y por lo tanto no va en "Cuestiones elementales de electrónica".


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 25, 2007)

Saludos:   mmm, ud no es de la Escuela de Ingeniería de Antioquia???? Me parece que si por que allá hacen ese tipo de competencia.   yo concursé con un carrito programado, pero podes utilizar un circuito de la pag www.x-robotics.com.   son lo suficiente mente simples....
con lo del los motores... depende de la corriente que estos necesitan. si tienen reduccion gastan menos y su velicidad es menor, sin reduccion  no tiene torque.   lo ideal es que si tienen reduccion las ruedas pueden ser mas grandes, pero si no tienen, hay que fijarse en la corriente que consumen para ponerles algun transistor de potencia o darlington, y las ruedas deben ser mas pequeñas para que no le generen un par de torsion tal al motor como para que no gire.


suerte...


----------



## osterie (Ago 25, 2007)

si claro, estudio en la eia...

gracias por tu información me es muy util,

salu2


----------



## osterie (Ago 28, 2007)

me keda una duda, ke ventaja tendría el seguidor de linea programado?
y ke necesitaría para hacerlo????

salu2


----------



## fran_14 (Sep 14, 2007)

hola, me gustaria saber como puedo reemplazarr los cy70  o algo asi,,,esos sensoreres q aparecen en la pagina q se menciona no los consigo por ningun lado...por favorr ayudenme!!
franco


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2007)

hola

lo unico que puedo decir es:" llantas grandes para velocidad, y pequeñas para torque"

estoy hablando del radio.


saludos


----------



## sebas789 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola mira yo estoy haciendo un seguidor de linea velosista y la verdad no se necesita gran cosa, lo mas complicado es la parte mecánica pero no mas aqui te paso unos videos fotos y mas que la verdad a mi me sirvieron... 

Parte Electronica:







No se compliquen la vida no necesita pic y puede ser muy veloz...

Parte mecánica: http://mexatronica.blogspot.com/2009/08/recomendaciones-para-construir-un.html











el primero usa pic pero no es nesesario...


----------

